# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ملابس ساترة للبنات

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
 لباس البنت الصغيرة ،، للشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله :
*
http://cleanutube.com/play-83XCtUp_Twk

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*" ذلك التعب الذي تواجهينه في البحث عن فستان محتشم وأنيق ، وكأنك تبحثين عن إبرة في قش .
صدقيني لن يذهب عند الله سدى .
( فطوبى للغرباء ) ". 

منــــقول*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*"أتيناك ياربنا طائعين** وفي فضلك المبتغى طامعين
 ونسعى حثيثًا لنيل رضاك** وإياك ياربنا نستعين
 أعنا على سعينا واهدنا** لنصبح في زمرة المهتدين"

اللهم احفظنا ونساء المسلمين من التبرج والسفور*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> *"أتيناك ياربنا طائعين** وفي فضلك المبتغى طامعين
>  ونسعى حثيثًا لنيل رضاك** وإياك ياربنا نستعين
>  أعنا على سعينا واهدنا** لنصبح في زمرة المهتدين"
> 
> اللهم احفظنا ونساء المسلمين من التبرج والسفور*


اللهم آمين ... جزاكِ الله خيراً ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وجزاكِ مثله

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض عليك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*((حقيقة))

احتشام الفتاة في لباسها لا يعني جهلها بالموضة! بل هي إجابة لربها. 

قال تعالى :{ وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنَ  ّ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُوْلِي الْإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاء وَلَا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِن زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ}.





منـقول*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> *((حقيقة))
> 
> احتشام الفتاة في لباسها لا يعني جهلها بالموضة! بل هي إجابة لربها. 
> 
> قال تعالى :{ وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنَ  ّ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُوْلِي الْإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاء وَلَا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِن زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ}.
> 
> *


*
حقاً أخيتي أم علي ، ولكن للأسف نحن نعيش في زمان الجري وراء الموضة هو الهدف الأساسي للفتيات إلا من رحم .
فاللهم اهدنا لما تحبه وترضاه عنا .*

----------

